# I want to sponsor my Parents.



## muizealie (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello,

I need help. 
I have been doing job as an Animation Head in Dubai. I want to sponsor my parents
here. My salary is 12000 and i can afford 2BHK in Sharjah, My wife is also doing job as a teacher and she earns 3000 a month. Can i sponsor my parents ?
because i heard i need minimum 20 thousand salary to do this.. please guide me if you know a way ..


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

muizealie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need help.
> I have been doing job as an Animation Head in Dubai. I want to sponsor my parents
> ...


It doesn't look like you can sponsor your parents. Have a read through the below articles...

Dh20,000 salary must to sponsor parents in UAE | GulfNews.com

Sponsoring your parents in UAE just got a little tougher | GulfNews.com


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

You need to have 20,000 salary p.m. Cant seem to figure why they increased from 10,000 to 20.0000 . It is so sad that you can sponsor your wife with 5000 salary whereas to sponsor old aged parents you need more than that.


----------



## dr0nehack (Jan 22, 2014)

There is one way to get visa for your parents , that is an expensive route.

Your parents would have to start a company here , since there is no age restriction for the age of the person who starts a business here , in this case both your parents would get a partner visa.


----------



## rajiift (May 3, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have a similar query (s)..

1. my salary is above 20k AED but I am staying in a huge 1 BHk apartment in a good area..would I be able to apply for my parents residence Visa?

2. And is this rule of 20K salary and 2BHK apartment valid for applying parents long term visit visa as well?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

I have sponsored my parents.. 

For anyone who has less than the below, it will be rejected:

- Salary 20k
- one person should be earning 20k. not collective house hold earnings
- 2 bed

Application submitted in Jafiliya.


----------



## rajiift (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for your response...how about the requirements for 3 months visit visa for parents..


----------

